# Mario Kart Wii Tournament



## DirtyD (Feb 23, 2009)

<big>*DirtyD's Mario Kart Wii Tournament*</big>

Welcome.  I decided to hold my own Mario Kart Wii Tournament.  Below you will find the rules, how to join, prize information, and the signup list.

<big>*When is it?*</big>
The tournament will be held this weekend on Saturday 2/28/2009 at 3PM EST.  If you need help converting it, let me know.

<big>*Rules*</big>

Use of hacks or glitches will not be tolerated
The tournament will consist of random course voting.
If you choose a course, you lose 20 points to your final score(Even if its picked or not)
There will be a max of 12 players in the race
Disconnections will be too bad.  You will be able to rejoin the 2nd and 3rd GP and your score for the 1st GP til you were disconnected will be counted
The tournament will consist of 3 GPs. Highest overall score wins
All players must pay the entrance fee PRIOR to the tournament.
No spamming this thread
You must show all other players respect

<big>*How to join*</big>
To join all you have to do is fill out the form below.  The entrance fee will be 15 flowers.  Just regular normal flowers.  Everyone must pay this prior to Saturday.

<table><tr><th><big>*Sign up form*</big>
</td></tr><tr><td>Forum Name:
</td></tr><tr><td>MKW Name:
</td></tr><tr><td>MKW Friendcode:
</td></tr><tr><td>ACCF Friendcode:</td></tr></table>

*<big>Prizes</big>*
First Place: 500,000 Bells
Second Place: 250,000 Bells
Third Place: 100,000 Bells

<big>*Sign up sheet*</big>
<table><tr><th><big>*Name*</big></th><th><big>*MKW Friendcode*</big></th><th><big>*Entrance fee*</big>
</td></tr><tr><td>DirtyD</td><td>3823-9227-5664</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Fleep</td><td>4124-6069-3779</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Silver</td><td>4296-3116-9296</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Cholito</td><td>3265-6486-9659</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Bananaoracle</td><td>4811-8181-1489</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Joe</td><td>1977-1170-4944</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Smarty9911</td><td>1934-2167-3911</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>xYoh</td><td>3008-1157-1492</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>John102</td><td>1977-0553-8797</td><td>Paid
</td></tr></table>

<big>*Media*</big>
I will be attempting to take video of all 3 GPs.  I will at least get pictures after each race.  If you are capable of being a cameraman, please let me know!  I will post all media here


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 23, 2009)

Etrance fee is weird,mabey make it somethign else? not everyone has 15 flowers, lol.

Forum Name:Fleep

MKW Name:sC*Cheesey

MKW Friendcode:4124-6069-3779

ACCF Friendcode: You know it.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 23, 2009)

If you do not have the entrance fee by Saturday, you will not be permitted to join.  I'm not changing it, nor am I making exceptions.  It isnt hard to obtain 15 flowers by Saturday.


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 23, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> If you do not have the entrance fee by Saturday, you will not be permitted to join.  I'm not changing it, nor am I making exceptions.  It isnt hard to obtain 15 flowers by Saturday.


I can get more then 30......

Want me to bring some over now?

I trade 15 flowers now for red candy 3 pieaces, and ill get more flowers.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 23, 2009)

I will pick up all entrance fees later today and during the week.  I'm not trading any candy for flowers though.  I am hosting a couple parties today and am preparing for those


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 23, 2009)

Still accepting signups.  Also about the entrance fee.  It does not need to be all at once.  If you can only get 4 or 7 flowers or whatever from Nooks, you can pay day by day and i'll keep a record of it in the signup table


----------



## Cholito (Feb 23, 2009)

what's the entrance fee?


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 23, 2009)

15 flowers on AC.  I will pick up the fee prior to Saturday.

The prizes are also AC prizes obviously


----------



## Cholito (Feb 23, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> 15 flowers on AC.  I will pick up the fee prior to Saturday.
> 
> The prizes are also AC prizes obviously


What kind of flowers? or is it any type?


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 23, 2009)

Just regular flowers.  I will fix that in the first post now


----------



## Cholito (Feb 23, 2009)

i guess i can join?


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok please fill out the form in the first post.  I will make arrangements for picking up the entrance fee from later this evening thru the rest of the week


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 23, 2009)

How can I not join?

I'll pay today at the Festivale party.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 23, 2009)

lol fill out the forms please so i can easily add you to the table.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 23, 2009)

Forum Name: Silverstorms

MKW Name: Silver

MKW Friendcode:4296-3116-9296

ACCF Friendcode:  3996-0544-2790


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 23, 2009)

Great thanks.... I added you to the signup sheet.  There are still plenty of more spaces available!!


----------



## Cholito (Feb 23, 2009)

Forum Name: Cholito

MKW Name: sC*Cholito

MKW Friendcode:3265-6486-9659

ACCF Friendcode: 5456-3733-8517

I can probably give you 15 flowers today =D


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 23, 2009)

I have added you to the sign up sheet.  Thanks.  I will be possibly taking fees today.  I might not get to it til tomorrow


----------



## Cholito (Feb 23, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I have added you to the sign up sheet.  Thanks.  I will be possibly taking fees today.  I might not get to it til tomorrow


ok that's fine just let me know  ^_^


----------



## Joe (Feb 23, 2009)

Forum Name: Joe
MKW Name: Joe
MKW Friendcode: Umm, I need to get it.
ACCF Friendcode: <-- Left


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 23, 2009)

Forum Name: bananaoracle

MKW Name: Spencah

MKW Friendcode: see my signature

ACCF Friendcode: see my info box below my avatar


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 23, 2009)

You have been added, thanks


----------



## PoxyLemon (Feb 23, 2009)

you know i would go on mwrio kart wii but some b a st rd stole it 

when i find them i will beat the so hard the woul dlook like an egg


----------



## Smarty9911 (Feb 23, 2009)

Forum Name: Smarty9911

Mario Kart Wii Name: M and J

Mario Kart Wii Friend Code: 1934-2167-3911

Animal Crossing - City Folk: 2235-1253-6632

*Payment is coming very soon.*


----------



## Joe (Feb 23, 2009)

Forum Name: Joe
MKW Name: Joe
MKW Friendcode: 1977-1170-4944
ACCF Friendcode: Under my avatar: )


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks, I added you both!.


Still have room for 5 more players


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 24, 2009)

DirtyD's the power flower :O


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 24, 2009)

lol

Ok here is the signup sheet so far

<big>*Sign up sheet*</big>
<table><tr><th><big>*Name*</big></th><th><big>*MKW Friendcode*</big></th><th><big>*Entrance fee*</big>
</td></tr><tr><td>DirtyD</td><td>3823-9227-5664</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Fleep</td><td>4124-6069-3779</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Silver</td><td>4296-3116-9296</td><td>Not Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Cholito</td><td>3265-6486-9659</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Bananaoracle</td><td>4811-8181-1489</td><td>Not Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Joe</td><td>1977-1170-4944</td><td>Not Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Smarty9911</td><td>1934-2167-3911</td><td>Not Paid
</td></tr></table>


----------



## Cholito (Feb 24, 2009)

list is getting big, this is going to be fun


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 24, 2009)

Cholito, I dont know if you are aware, but your fee has been paid by Fleep


----------



## Cholito (Feb 24, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Cholito, I dont know if you are aware, but your fee has been paid by Fleep


wow really  I didn't know lol


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 24, 2009)

We still have many more spots available.  Also available to stop by today and pick up entrance fees

<big>*Sign up sheet*</big>
<table><tr><th><big>*Name*</big></th><th><big>*MKW Friendcode*</big></th><th><big>*Entrance fee*</big>
</td></tr><tr><td>DirtyD</td><td>3823-9227-5664</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Fleep</td><td>4124-6069-3779</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Silver</td><td>4296-3116-9296</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Cholito</td><td>3265-6486-9659</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Bananaoracle</td><td>4811-8181-1489</td><td>Not Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Joe</td><td>1977-1170-4944</td><td>Not Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Smarty9911</td><td>1934-2167-3911</td><td>Not Paid
</td></tr></table>


----------



## Joe (Feb 24, 2009)

I'll pay when the Blue Ogre Party is next.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks, i'll try to have your fees by tomorrow at the very least.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok thanks, just let me know!


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 24, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Ok thanks, just let me know!


Will do.


----------



## Cholito (Feb 24, 2009)

cool list keeps growing


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey, I have your flowers.

When can we do this?


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 25, 2009)

We can do it sometime today, starting at 8am EST thru 3pm EST


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 25, 2009)

Updated Sign up sheet.  More spots available

<big>*Sign up sheet*</big>
<table><tr><th><big>*Name*</big></th><th><big>*MKW Friendcode*</big></th><th><big>*Entrance fee*</big>
</td></tr><tr><td>DirtyD</td><td>3823-9227-5664</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Fleep</td><td>4124-6069-3779</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Silver</td><td>4296-3116-9296</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Cholito</td><td>3265-6486-9659</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Bananaoracle</td><td>4811-8181-1489</td><td>Not Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Joe</td><td>1977-1170-4944</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Smarty9911</td><td>1934-2167-3911</td><td>Not Paid
</td></tr></table>


----------



## Smarty9911 (Feb 25, 2009)

I can pay you on Friday, I just need to know the time.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry I wasn't able to get on until now, when's the next time I can give them to you?


----------



## Thaier (Feb 25, 2009)

Awww poo! I can't make it this Saturday! D:
Oh well... Good luck to you all.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll be available most of the day during the day tomorrow.

That's too bad Thaier =(


----------



## MygL (Feb 25, 2009)

Forum Name:xYoh
MKW Name:MygL
MKW Friendcode:In sig spoiler
ACCF Friendcode:In sig spoiler


----------



## John102 (Feb 25, 2009)

Can I join? I'll bring the flowers. What time Saturday btw?


----------



## MygL (Feb 25, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Forum Name:xYoh
> MKW Name:MygL
> MKW Friendcode:In sig spoiler
> ACCF Friendcode:In sig spoiler


I


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 25, 2009)

Updated sign up sheet...The tournament will be Saturday at 3pm EST.

<big>*Sign up sheet*</big>
<table><tr><th><big>*Name*</big></th><th><big>*MKW Friendcode*</big></th><th><big>*Entrance fee*</big>
</td></tr><tr><td>DirtyD</td><td>3823-9227-5664</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Fleep</td><td>4124-6069-3779</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Silver</td><td>4296-3116-9296</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Cholito</td><td>3265-6486-9659</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Bananaoracle</td><td>4811-8181-1489</td><td>Not Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Joe</td><td>1977-1170-4944</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Smarty9911</td><td>1934-2167-3911</td><td>Not Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>xYoh</td><td>3008-1157-1492</td><td>Not Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>John102</td><td>1977-0553-8797</td><td>Not Paid
</td></tr></table>


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 25, 2009)

Well i'm busy most of tomorrow so i'm not sure if I can.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok just let me know.  I am usually not on really late at night.

Still more room for a couple more players


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 26, 2009)

Well I don't get home until 4 PM PST, although i'm free all weekend so i'll give it to you either tomorrow, tonight or saturday morning.


----------



## FITZEH (Feb 26, 2009)

can i race ??


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes you just need to fill out the form and pay the entrance fee


----------



## FITZEH (Feb 26, 2009)

i posted a new topic will ago ma code and name is on da so il get the entrance fee now bu wen will i give e to u?


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 26, 2009)

you will give it to me when you are available.  Also fill out the form with your FC, because im not searching for peoples codes lol


----------



## Smarty9911 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll pay at 5 PM EST, if that's OK with you.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm assuming you mean tomorrow at 5pm EST?


----------



## Smarty9911 (Feb 27, 2009)

Uh huh...


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 27, 2009)

I SHOULD be here til 5pm EST.

Tomorrow is the cut off to bring me the fee.  The cut off time will be 1pm EST.

Also we still have a couple spots available to make this a full game!!


----------



## Hal (Feb 27, 2009)

Yo DirtyD,Im gonna pay off
John102,xYoh,Smarty9911,Bananaoracle
Entry Fee.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow thats very nice of you.    When would you like to do that?


----------



## Hal (Feb 27, 2009)

Um What Times are you Available


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 27, 2009)

anytime from now until later this afternoon


----------



## SuperKKSlider (Feb 27, 2009)

Is it possible to pay cash or not? To enter?


----------



## Hal (Feb 27, 2009)

Okay Ill get them to you some time before the Afternoon


----------



## Cholito (Feb 27, 2009)

can't wait for this race to start


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 27, 2009)

I cant either, it will be a lot of fun.

Next week I think I might hold another one, but without the entrance fee.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 27, 2009)

Do people still have to pay in flowers?

Because your town is full of them now.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes, Hal is taking care of the rest of the flowers for the remaining contestants.  I am giving all these flowers to cornman64 to help with his perfect town


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 27, 2009)

Dirty or Hal, can I get your flowers to you now please?

I mean I notice your both offlline atm, but if any of you are on for the rest of the day I can give them to you then. If not, I will just have to get up early tomorrow as I think 1 pm EST is 10am PST, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 28, 2009)

Yay it's today!


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 28, 2009)

Wahoo!


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll be around all day before the tournament to collect all leftover flowers


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

I need to do a lot more practice.


----------



## Smarty9911 (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh thanks Hal, I just collected my flowers today and I was going to pay him. But I see that my payment has been cleared.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 28, 2009)

No it hasnt been cleared.  Hal never got with me yesterday to pay off the remaining fees


----------



## John102 (Feb 28, 2009)

shoot, i forgot to pay you..... when will the tourney start, I'll try to get you some flowers before then.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 28, 2009)

I just paid all your guy's fees.  I dont wanna deal with gathering so many flowers lol


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll pay off the remaining fees.

How many flowers would I need?

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

I need to practice, Can I ask when is it?
In EU time.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 28, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I need to practice, Can I ask when is it?
> In EU time.


8pm in GMT


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can make it, Hopefully =D


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 28, 2009)

<big>*Sign up sheet*</big>
<table><tr><th><big>*Name*</big></th><th><big>*MKW Friendcode*</big></th><th><big>*Entrance fee*</big>
</td></tr><tr><td>DirtyD</td><td>3823-9227-5664</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Fleep</td><td>4124-6069-3779</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Silver</td><td>4296-3116-9296</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Cholito</td><td>3265-6486-9659</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Bananaoracle</td><td>4811-8181-1489</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Joe</td><td>1977-1170-4944</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>Smarty9911</td><td>1934-2167-3911</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>xYoh</td><td>3008-1157-1492</td><td>Paid
</td></tr><tr><td>John102</td><td>1977-0553-8797</td><td>Paid
</td></tr></table>


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 28, 2009)

9 people. pretty good.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes it should be pretty sweet


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

Whoh, wait how did I pay?

EDIT: Oh wait, I see. I can still give you mine if you want...


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 28, 2009)

I paid everyone's fee who was remaining.  I didnt want to lose 4 people in the tournament due to 15 flowers


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I paid everyone's fee who was remaining.  I didnt want to lose 4 people in the tournament due to 15 flowers


Yeah, I just read that.

Thanks


----------



## Smarty9911 (Feb 28, 2009)

I can still give you the flowers if you want.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 28, 2009)

No its fine, i'll be honest, I just got call of duty and dont wanna stop playing lol


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 28, 2009)

To help with time, this tournament will start in about 3.5 hours.  

I will open the room about 20 minutes early.  Again this is RANDOM voting only.  If you dont vote random, you lose points to your overall score.... EVEN if it is picked or not.


----------



## MygL (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh ok I


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

Is this starting soon?


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

I think in 1.3 hours.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

ah cool, thanks.

btw DirtyD, what's your MK FC so we can add you?


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 28, 2009)

Oops if ipick a course, ill try picking random only.


And its on front page, bananaoracle.


----------



## Smarty9911 (Feb 28, 2009)

Tournament starting in 1 hour and 32 minutes.


----------



## Cholito (Feb 28, 2009)

yay today is the tournament, i can help take score pics


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 28, 2009)

Cholito said:
			
		

> yay today is the tournament, i can help take score pics


Cho want to play WW now?


----------



## Cholito (Feb 28, 2009)

The Famouse Fleep said:
			
		

> Cholito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will play when tournament start, right now im playing Zelda ocarina of Time, trying to pass it again


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

When is it startubg?


----------



## Smarty9911 (Feb 28, 2009)

3 PM EST.


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

How long from now?


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 28, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> How long from now?


15mins+15mins+15mins=???


----------



## SamXX (Feb 28, 2009)

GOOD LUCK JOE 
You'll DO GREAT


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 28, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> GOOD LUCK JOE
> You'll DO GREAT


Ill pwn him   



29 MINS GUYS


----------



## Cholito (Feb 28, 2009)

good luck everyone


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm adding everyone now then i'll open room


----------



## Nic (Feb 28, 2009)

Can I join? Please DirtyD, PLEASE!!!


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

:[
I lost 500 points. Now I'm only on like 6500
I think someone put a hack on me thing, Cos my kart was going really slow


----------



## Nic (Feb 28, 2009)

Come on let me join please. Please guys, I really want to join.


----------



## Cholito (Feb 28, 2009)

i will be turning on my wii soon


----------



## Nic (Feb 28, 2009)

DirtyD needs to reply if I can join.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

You still haven't posted your FC Dirty, in order for us to join we need your info as well.


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

Hobo, You won't hack it? Cos you are a hacker.


----------



## Nic (Feb 28, 2009)

DirtyD please add me: 1719-8602-5557 Also reply with your friendcode. Nah, The only thing I hacked was vr. I play legit and my TT's are legit also.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 28, 2009)

My friendcode is the first one in the signup sheet.  And since we all know Hobo hacks, he is not joining us


----------



## Nic (Feb 28, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> My friendcode is the first one in the signup sheet.  And since we all know Hobo hacks, he is not joining us


Come on, I won't freaking hack. PLEASE. :|


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> My friendcode is the first one in the signup sheet.  And since we all know Hobo hacks, he is not joining us


Alright, thanks.


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 28, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> :[
> I lost 500 points. Now I'm only on like 6500
> I think someone put a hack on me thing, Cos my kart was going really slow


Thats inpossible.


It would be a lower CC.


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> DirtyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The way your sounding, Your sounding desperate. So your obviously up  to something.


----------



## Nic (Feb 28, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-_-" I just got nothing to do, I swear I will not hack. Please DirtyD I'll not hack thise GP. If I do, I'll reported to the site or unless I will never join anything or even get anything from you.


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 28, 2009)

It's easy to turn off hacks, and if he does hack you can easy DC and restart without adding him.


----------



## SamXX (Feb 28, 2009)

He hacks Animal Crossing doesn't mean he will hack MKW does it?


----------



## Nic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll sign up before it is over anyways.

Forum Name: Mr_Hobo
MKW Name: Nick
MKW Friendcode: 1719-8602-5557


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

I wouldn't, he may not hack but it simply isn't worth the risk.


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 28, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> He hacks Animal Crossing doesn't mean he will hack MKW does it?


If you have homebrew channel, and codes for stuff, yes you can hack anygame.


You can also us powersaves for offline.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm going out o smoke... Room is open.  Everyone join, we still need 4 more in the room


----------



## Nic (Feb 28, 2009)

If I hack I'll pay a prior of 50 flowers also that goes with if I don't hack either. I'll admit the truth the olny thing I hacked was my vr score. This stinks anyways, If I don't join I'll still pay the 50 flowers.


----------



## Cholito (Feb 28, 2009)

joining room now


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

The Famouse Fleep said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have homebrew, & I don't hack. I know many people on here, With homebrew, That don't hack anything.


----------



## Nic (Feb 28, 2009)

THIS FREAKING STINKS. LOOKS LIKE I CAN'T FREAKING JOIN. :|


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 28, 2009)

WAIT..
I DONT SEE ROOM OPEN 

EDIT:
NOW I DO 

Im nighthawk


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

I added you Nighthawk :]

Eww >.>
Scotland. XDD
jk.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 28, 2009)

It is definitely open, we keep losing one here and there as well.  had 7 back down to 6.

I will wait til 3:10


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

I will be brb'n for 5 mins, Please don't start with out me,


----------



## MygL (Feb 28, 2009)

Ouu I think I won


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok then we are only missing 1...Will start when joe posts he is back


----------



## Nic (Feb 28, 2009)

DirtyD please may I join? I'll pay you the flowers right after the three gps. I'll even double it up to 50 flowers. Please Dirty. I won't hack.

Forum Name: Mr_Hobo
?MKW Name: Nick
MKW Friendcode:1719-8602-5557


----------



## Cholito (Feb 28, 2009)

yay the time has come


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 28, 2009)

Who's spencah and baseballer??
And the rest of the peaple...


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

Please stop Hobo.

I'm Spencah :O


----------



## Nic (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks like I'm out. Seems like DirtyD hates me.


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 28, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Please stop Hobo.
> 
> I'm Spencah :O


Your not the best with that message...
Im the best ill pwnt.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 28, 2009)

lol hurry up joe so we can start


----------



## Nic (Feb 28, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> lol hurry up joe so we can start


Dude may I just join your GP?

Forum Name: Mr_Hobo
?MKW Name: Nick
MKW Friendcode:1719-8602-5557


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

Wait, where is Joe?

He's in the room, should we have started?


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 28, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> lol hurry up joe so we can start


Is it just joe needed in the room?


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 28, 2009)

Joe said he'd brb.  I decided to give our last person til he got back


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 28, 2009)

Joe's in the room. But he posted here saying brb...


----------



## Nic (Feb 28, 2009)

._. I'm just pissed off. OH JESUS CHRIST. Hmm, I'll just go ruin the flowers. Byebyekay


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 28, 2009)

Joe's back!


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

Start now.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

Hooray, let us race!


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 28, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> ._. I'm just pissed off.


Dude, the room's been made, he isnt quiting for you


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

Remember to choose random.
&& 
thanks so much for waiting!


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 28, 2009)

Lawl im the only 9999'r.


----------



## Cholito (Feb 28, 2009)

good luck everyone


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

I was 2nd, Until Spencah red shelled me x[


----------



## Nic (Feb 28, 2009)

And I DON'T CAR.E


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I was 2nd, Until Spencah red shelled me x[


indeed i did


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not even talking to you.


----------



## Nic (Feb 28, 2009)

ORLY? YOU SURE ARES.


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

2nd to last again.


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

Hobo if you don't carre, Then why are you still posting in here?


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

crap 4th, I fell in the lava twice.


----------



## Nic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm pissed thats why Joe.


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

I came 6th, Better than last time =D


----------



## SamXX (Feb 28, 2009)

Who won?
Who WON?!


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

I came 6th =D


----------



## Cholito (Feb 28, 2009)

i got pic of 1st gp


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 28, 2009)

BC3-first Gp track 1-third place
coconut mall-first GP track 2-third place (PWNT SILVER AT END) (GOT RAPED AT THE STEPS COULDA CAME FIRST)
BC3-first GP track 3-third place
waluigi stadium-first GP track 4- second place

WINNER-CHOLITO
SECOND-ME
THIRD-SPENCAH


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

crap I got 5th last race, oh well at least I got 3rd for the 1st GP.


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

I wanna come 1st =]


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

Who left?


----------



## SamXX (Feb 28, 2009)

Congratz Cholito


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

Stupid lava :|


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 28, 2009)

i dont know who left.  but keep getting pictures of the results please, my camera isnt working


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

Stupid green shell by Dirty, I would of gotten 3rd if it weren't for that.


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

fith x]


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

OMGGG. 2ND!


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

Stupid thunder cloud.....always a last minute thing that is my downfall.

yippie waluigi stadium, I surely wont suck there.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

It's always some stupid thing that almost never happens that is always my downfall, if it wasn't for that green shell I would of gotten at least 3rd.


----------



## Cholito (Feb 28, 2009)

k got 2nd pic taken


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

what the crap, once again.....last minute thing loses me the race.

See a pattern?


----------



## Cholito (Feb 28, 2009)

i got dc'd in 2nd race in 3rd gp total 30 pts


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

I got disconnected.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

people stop dropping out.


----------



## John102 (Feb 28, 2009)

Has it started yet?


----------



## FITZEH (Feb 28, 2009)

can i race ?????????????????????????


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 28, 2009)

BC-first Gp track 1-third place
coconut mall-first GP track 2-third place (PWNT SILVER AT END) (GOT RAPED AT THE STEPS COULDA CAME FIRST)
BC-first GP track 3-third place
waluigi stadium-first GP track 4- second place

WINNER-CHOLITO
SECOND-ME
THIRD-SPENCAH


BC-SECOND GP FRIST TRACK-SECOND
PEACH BEACH-SECOND GP TRACK 2-4TH (SON OF A ........... I GTO RAPED @!}@JAI;
LUIGI CIRVCUIT-SECOND GP TRACK 3- 5TH I GTO RAPED  	 LUCK COURSE
WALUIGI STADIUM-THIRD TRACK SECOND GP-SECOND, OWNT DD OWNT OWNT
WINNER-CHOLITO
SECOND-DD
THIRD-ME

DK MOUNTIAN-THIRD GP FIRST TRACK-SECOND
MAPLE TREEWAY- THIRD GP SECOND RACE- SECOND 
WALUIGI STADIUM-THIRD GP THIRD RACE-FIRST W00T!
KOOPA CAPE-THIRD GP FOURTH RACE- FIRST W00T! YAY!

WINNER-ME 50 POINTS 
 SECONDSILVER 24
 THIRD SPECAH 17


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 28, 2009)

I couldnt get a picture of the last race....I'll give the results of all the races once I get pics from cholito.  I believe its cholito, fleep, and unsure of who got third


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 28, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I couldnt get a picture of the last race....I'll give the results of all the races once I get pics from cholito.  I believe its cholito, fleep, and unsure of who got third


Look at the post up above thats all the records of the finish GP's incase some couldnt get pics, tracks, my places.

AND BTW,
If you get last minute looseing its called itemrape.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

I think I got third, I got third in the 1st and 3rd GP and 4th in the 2nd.

ADDED: Well I got itemraped brutally...


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 28, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> I think I got third, I got third in the 1st and 3rd GP and 4th in the 2nd.


Look at my post.... ^^


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 28, 2009)

13
12
34

That was just bad...

3 Walugi Stadiums and 3 Bowser's Castles. What kind of sick, twisted joke is that?


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not going by your post, I'm going by pictures


----------



## Cholito (Feb 28, 2009)

V1st GPV





V2nd GPV





V3rd GPV

i got dc'd my score is 30


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> 13
> 12
> 34
> 
> ...


I know, I pooped my pants when we had to do those so many times, hell I would of done rainbow road three times....

Cholito doesn't have the 3rd pic though.....anyone else take pics?


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 28, 2009)

The Famouse Fleep said:
			
		

> BC-first Gp track 1-third place
> coconut mall-first GP track 2-third place (PWNT SILVER AT END) (GOT RAPED AT THE STEPS COULDA CAME FIRST)
> BC-first GP track 3-third place
> waluigi stadium-first GP track 4- second place
> ...


In the 3rd GP I got 34, not 24


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 28, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I'm not going by your post, I'm going by pictures


err...Think im lying?


I was just trying to help.


Compare the pics to my post you'll see.


----------



## Cholito (Feb 28, 2009)

Cholito said:
			
		

> V1st GPV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ SCORES ^


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 28, 2009)

Kart domination on Maple Treeway


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 28, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> The Famouse Fleep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry i was typeing fast so the results would'nt go away...


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok I got a clear enough picture to see the scores in GP3.

Your total scores are:

Cholito 140
Fleep 105
Spencah  56
DirtyD 63
Silver 49
Joe 15
Baseballer 7

Nice races everyone, I will be available either tonight or tomorrow to give 1st and 2nd place your prizes


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Ok I got a clear enough picture to see the scores in GP3.
> 
> Your total scores are:
> 
> ...


Wait, did I get 4th 

Then why am I up higher then you?


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 28, 2009)

Because it isnt in order, that was just me jotting things down in notepad


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Because it isnt in order, that was just me jotting things down in notepad


Oh poopie


----------



## Cholito (Feb 28, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Ok I got a clear enough picture to see the scores in GP3.
> 
> Your total scores are:
> 
> ...


That was really fun. Good game guys, i'm free so i can play accf anytime


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 28, 2009)

lol i did it in order based on the first GP.

Cholito wins our grand prize of 500,000
Fleep gets the 2nd prize of 250,000
I win 3rd place and i guess get to keep 100,000 lol

Will do another one real soon.  Thanks for joining everyone


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> lol i did it in order based on the first GP.
> 
> Cholito wins our grand prize of 500,000
> Fleep gets the 2nd prize of 250,000
> ...


ah I see.

Thanks for the tourney, i'm sure i'll win something next time :O


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 28, 2009)

Wait a minute.

I got 59, not 49.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm squinting at my picture, it is a bad one, so bad I'm not going to post it, it looked like 24.  If you did get 34, still doesnt put you at 3rd


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 28, 2009)

But it put's me in fourth


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 28, 2009)

lol


----------



## Cholito (Feb 28, 2009)

just let me know the time


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

So do you know if we are doing this again next week or when?


----------



## Cholito (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm still waiting for my prize


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey let me hook up my wii right now and i can give u ur prize


----------



## Cholito (Mar 2, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Hey let me hook up my wii right now and i can give u ur prize


oh ok i'm turning mines too


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 2, 2009)

Open your gates please, and as soon as you do let me know.  I will come over and drop off your prize


----------



## Cholito (Mar 2, 2009)

ok my gates are open now


----------



## Cholito (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Dirty D


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 2, 2009)

I missed it. >_<


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 2, 2009)

You are welcome.  I think I might have another one this weekend, I will have to see what I'm doing


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 2, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> You are welcome.  I think I might have another one this weekend, I will have to see what I'm doing


Yay.

I'm almost caring.


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 5, 2009)

So is this happening again or no?


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 6, 2009)

No not this weekend, I will more than likely not be here this weekend


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 6, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> No not this weekend, I will more than likely not be here this weekend


 :'(


----------

